# CAR Reviews the Audi A4 allroad 3.0 TDI, Plus Rumors We've Heard of an A4 allroad for America



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

CAR has published a review of the Audi A4 allroad 3.0 TDI. For many enthusiasts of the allroad sub-brand, this might be the ultimate configuration - the power of an S4 with the efficiency of a TDI and the practicality that goes along with the allroad concept. 
Rumors surrounding the allroad lately and emanating from the blog TheTruthAboutCars.com suggested Audi might be revisiting the idea of the car. We've asked around and have gotten mixed responses, which leads us to believe it is 'under consideration', but hardly confirmed.
Word is, the German powers that be are warming on the idea of bringing the car stateside and that's given it a new lease on life. If TTAC was correct, the A4 allroad will be shown to North American dealers at a dealer meeting in Spain.
For those considering it, may we suggest the following. Since the Q5 will get 2.0T and likely a hybrid variant as per earlier Audi executive chats, why not make the allroad the sporting premium take and give it the 3.0 TDI paired with a 6-speed S-tronic (if a business case can't be made for a manual as well). With this setup, we believe Audi could charge premium (read S4) money for the car.
Read the CAR review after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

